# Please recommend 256GB SSD for Desktop



## max_steel (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi,

Please suggest best 256GB SSD options for desktop for a budget of 10K. Will be using it for OS and some games. I have SATA 3 on my motherboard.

Thanks


----------



## vkl (Jun 11, 2014)

Can look for samsung 840 evo 250GB ~9.9k

Buy Online SAMSUNG 250GB SSD 840 EVO MZ-7TE250BW in India


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 11, 2014)

+1 for 840 evo.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 11, 2014)

Samsung Evo+ Samsung Magician software+ update firmware and enable Rapid mode via magician= FTW


----------



## max_steel (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks vkl, rijinpk1 and The Sorcerer. Will order it next month. Is Prime ABGB reliable? Sorry for asking but I have never purchased anything from them before.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 11, 2014)

The Sorcerer said:


> Samsung Evo+ Samsung Magician software+ update firmware and enable Rapid mode via magician= FTW



Thanks for this tip 



max_steel said:


> Thanks vkl, rijinpk1 and The Sorcerer. Will order it next month. Is Prime ABGB reliable? Sorry for asking but I have never purchased anything from them before.



Yes they are. You can also buy form onlyssd.com which is a sister site of PrimeABGB and includes discounts often.


----------



## SunE (Jun 11, 2014)

Or if you're not comfortable ordering directly from them, order from flipkart and select PrimeABGB as the seller. If anything happens, flipkart can come to the rescue.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 11, 2014)

primeabgb is safe.dont worry. the only  thing you have to worry is the price since you are ordering it in next month


----------



## seamon (Jun 11, 2014)

+1 to OnlySSD/PrimeABGB
They are awesome. For Plextor SSDs, they provide their own warranty.


----------

